# ISO uses for herbs



## Douzer77 (Apr 26, 2008)

Invested in my first herb potted garden yesterday, so now in need of some suggestions as to what to do with them!  In it i have parsley, chives, two types of thyme (silver posie & Archers gold), Oregano, Pineapple Mint, a Tall curry plant and sage.

Have used most of these in stuffings, stews, caseroles etc but would love some new suggestions,


----------



## Calya (Apr 26, 2008)

Putting herbs in any pasta salad or potato salad really adds nice flavor and color. The pineapple mint can be used in lemonade or a mojito. Maybe some other drinks too.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 26, 2008)

I got in the habit of adding mint leaves to my green tea last summer. I'm sure you could do similar things with yours.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a note on the mint:  It can and will take over your garden.  An easy trick is to plant it in a plastic container to keep the roots in check.  There's nothing like fresh oregano, or the other herbs for that matter.  The sage, mint, oregano, chives and thyme should come back next year.


----------

